
Peter O'Toole, Lawrence of Arabia star, dies aged 81 - jamesbritt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25393557
======
lifeisstillgood
Many years ago I would run round Willesden Stadium and park and one day
O'Toole sat in the stands watching his son at a track event. O'Toole wore a
Huge floppy hat, cape and cane, and it took me a while to realise it was no
more an affectation than my jeans and trainers. It just was on film, onstage,
at home or at a track event he was the same person. It did not make for an
easy life.

They say films have shrunk now, And I suspect this is true of startups as well
as films - what it once took to build a billion dollar company from scratch
has changed - stars like O'Toole or Jobs once cast impossible spells - but the
magic seems less vital - an optional extra perhaps.

It's kind of an inspiring thought and a rather melancholy one altogether.

------
srl
Is there something I don't know about Peter O'Toole, that explains the speed
with which the article has shot to the top on here? I'm not trying to be the
annoying "this doesn't belong in my yard" guy, but this is the first article
I've ever seen be this successful while apparently also being completely
irrelevant.

~~~
hughes
As a community grows, the perceived relevance of a celebrity death scales non-
linearly.

------
presidentender
He was also a very effective Miguel de Cervantes/Don Quixote in the film
version of 'Man of La Mancha.'

His interview on Letterman [1] is an interesting combination of brilliant
charisma and comedic timing with obvious cognitive decline. The last part of
the linked clip seems appropriate, given the circumstances.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMUQZ7VTqh0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMUQZ7VTqh0)

